# Plan your French trip !!!!



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,
_Please make a comment to keep this running for other people to see._

If your going to France this year try this site.....This is clever!!!

http://www.france-voyage.com/en/

All the best Wilt

A quick click on the thanks is all it takes.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Please make a comment to keep this up on the home page for other motor homers 2 C

Wilt


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Please make a comment to keep this up on the home page for other motor homers 2 C

Wilt


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Clever*

Hello WS,

Had a look around, what do you think is clever about the site?

™


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

If it doesn't do it for you, you must have seen a lot of comparable site for the UK, Germany, Spain.

Can you tell the rest of us the URL's for all these site's????


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I admire your enthusiasm for that site but there are many sites deserving of publicity but not to the exclusion of all others.
I have added you recent find to the list.

See: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-4659-useful-informative-continental-websites.html

Useful and Informative Continental Websites.

Many of you will already know and use the websites listed below but I thought it might be useful to list them in one place for you to download if you wish.

Most of them are French but others are for Belgium, Germany, the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Sweden and Portugal.

http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ (Download free P.O.I.s Europe)
http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm (Campsites near major roads. Europe)

Translation

http://trans.voila.fr/traduction_voila.php
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
http://www.online-translator.com/site_translation.aspx

France

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm
http://www.eurocampingcar.com/
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
http://www.airecampingcar.com/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/clomb/index.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean-pierre.rossi/
http://guy.troll.free.fr/
http://campingcar.surlenet.free.fr/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voyage.camping.car/
http://lsinzelle.free.fr/
http://www.autocaravane.org
http://www.ffcc.fr/47/html/la-federation/parutions.aspx#P14 (FFCC site with some useful downloadable information)

http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.france-voyage.com/

http://www.parcs-naturels-regionaux.tm.fr/fr/decouvrir/parcs.asp (Regional Parks)
http://naturellementvotres.chez-alice.fr/

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France)
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html
http://www.autoroutes.fr
http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2. htm (International E-road Network)
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid184/le-calendrier-scolaire.html (France. School holidays)
http://www.france-codepostal.fr/en/ (France. Find a post code/town/region)
http://www.lepointdufle.net/culture-generale.htm (Useful/informative French website with language and general info etc.)

Germany

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
http://touring24.info/index.asp (Stellplatz plus stops elsewhere in Europe)

Belgium

http://tinyurl.com/8a9d2
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/

The Netherlands

http://www.campercontact.nl/

Spain

http://www.vayacamping.net/areas.asp?par1=4&lang=en
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
www.viajarenautocaravana.com
www.campinguia.com
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php (Spain and Portugal)

Portugal

www.roteiro-campista.pt
http://www.vayacamping.net/portugal/index.asp?lang=en
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/central portugal.htm
http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

Italy

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/sostare.shtml
http://www.camperonline.it/
http://www.federcampeggio.it/defaultbis.html
http://www.camp ing.it/
http://www.areatransit.it/index_eng.php
http://www.caravanecamper.it/areeindex.php?PHPSESSID=27853ca77bf509f194abf10709cdf019
www.assocampi.it
www.pleinair.it
http://www.camperweb.it/club/cino/cino_sosta/elenco_sosta.htm
http://utenti.lycos.it/amicidifrankia/camperservice/sicilia.htm

Sweden

http://www.husvagnochcamping.se/ovrigt/article155036.ece
http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx
http://www.swedishcampingsites.com/
http://www.campingcompass.com/camping/sweden

http://www.bdauncey.eclipse.co.uk/czech rep.htm (Europe and includes Poland and the Czech Republic)


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Please make a comment to keep this up on the home page for other motor homers 2 C 

Andrew and Catherine


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

where are the aires ?

Did i miss them.

Dave p


----------

